# Older rat losing use of hind legs; inactive; appetite loss.



## Dibgoat (May 7, 2011)

One of my two rats, Dysart, has recently lost most of the function in his hind legs. I only really noticed him moving strangely a few days ago, when I was spending time with them in their playroom--he dragged his tail across the floor and bounded far less often than his brother, even though Dysart's usually the one who comes running when I call out. Since then I've been keeping a closer eye on him, and for about a day and a half he kept trying to do the same old stuff he always did: climbing up the walls of the cage, running up ramps (though with difficulty), and dragging himself up to his favorite hammock. Today, however, he has difficulty even standing up, though he's been dragging himself about in a restless sort of way when he's searching for a comfier napping place.

I thought at first that he was simply developing hind leg paralysis, and started prepping the cage for a more single-level lifestyle, but the way he's been acting today makes me worry it's something more. From what I read, hind leg paralysis on its own isn't fatal, and a lot of afflicted rats are able to live happy and active--if adjusted--lives, but Dysart just doesn't seem to be showing any of his usual vitality. He's having difficulty with solid foods, too: I gave him a cheerio this morning and he couldn't seem to find a position in which he could eat it. I ground up one of his Harlan Teklad food blocks and rolled a bit of smashed up banana in it, but he only ate a small fraction of it before apparently losing interest. I've offered him more several times, but at best he licks a little and then tries to drag himself off into the corner to sleep.

He's also started twitching, which I noticed when I had him on my lap about an hour or so ago. He'd twitch every so often while I was petting him, and then he'd eventually throw his head to the side and try to drag himself in that direction. He's also started bobbing his head every so often, sometimes when I pet his head, though he doesn't always press his head up against my fingers when I pet him.

I tried setting him on the ground and "wheelbarrowing," which sort of worked, but he seemed unstable on his front legs and tended to keep his head close to the ground even when he was trying to surge forward. I watched a video of another rat owner using the wheelbarrow technique on her paralyzed rat, and he looked as inquisitive and playful as a non-paralyzed rat from the waist up. Dysart, on the other hand, went from being the boy who would run up to the corner of his cage to sniff at me any time I sat at my desk to a semi-paralyzed rat who only seems to move in order to find himself a nicer place to sleep.

I called the local animal hospital, but they won't have a rat specialist on duty till Monday afternoon--and unless the situation changes drastically over the weekend, I don't know that my little boy will last that long.

Does anyone here have experience with paralyzed rats? Is Dysart's behavior typical, or a sign of a more serious illness?

I'm not sure what to do. I'm worried he won't get enough food or water in him to sustain him for very long, but he seems increasingly uninterested in anything I offer him, whether I try to prop him up or not.


----------



## Mousey (Oct 23, 2012)

Can you call an exotic vet in your area? Monday is a ways away, it's only Friday!  Aren't there more vets in your area or within 50 miles or so? Start with a glucosamine with MSM supplement. It is available both for humans and dogs. There are quite a few websites online that offer dosage information. As far as keeping him hydrated, buy some fruity baby food and Pedialyte ASAP. Give through a syringe if you have to. This makes me think PT. Here are some threads to reference on that:http://www.ratshackforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=22502&hilit=isabella+pt and http://www.ratshackforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=23065


----------



## Dibgoat (May 7, 2011)

I was thinking PT too, but from those threads and the other articles I've read, it sounds like it goes the opposite way--starts in the front paws and then might move to the back. Dysart's loss of movement definitely started in the hind legs--you can see he's lost weight in his back haunches, even.

Gonna run to Walgreen's to pick up some glucosamine and baby food.


----------



## Mousey (Oct 23, 2012)

And Pedialyte too! Don't forget the Pedialyte!  It's packed with the good stuff.


----------



## Dibgoat (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for your help. He died just a little while ago. I did all i could to make him comfortable


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh no, I'm so sorry.

I've had to deal with PT twice. Second I heard the twitching and wheelbarrowing I knew it was PT. Those are the classic signs they normally have.  Let me tell you, I hope I never have to go through PTs again. Worse thing on the planet, especially since for me they tend to take your favorite rats.

PT though can start in the back leg. It's a tumor on the Pituatory gland which controls all nerve signals/muscle movement so it can really start anywhere in the body. Once again I'm so sorry


----------



## Mousey (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh my god, I am so sorry. ((((((((HUGS))))))))


----------

